# Windows 7 PCGH-Sonderheft: Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 freischalten



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Windows 7 PCGH-Sonderheft: Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 freischalten gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Windows 7 PCGH-Sonderheft: Eset NOD32 Antivirus 4 freischalten


----------



## mathal84 (27. Oktober 2009)

ganz nettes Heft


----------



## utacat (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich schon gewundert, dass Eset bei mir nicht funktionierte.
Kam immer die Meldung " Keine Serververbindung), denn dazu fehlte mir die Registrierung und Benutzerkennwort.
Auch der Bonuscode half nicht weiter, denn man landete nur auf der Seite von ESET. 
Wollte gerade eben einen Hilfethread (nur Titel eingegeben) eröffnen und schwups landete ich hier.
Nun kann ich ja beruhigt installieren und testen., da ich für Win 7  3x Lizenzen habe.(2x Home und 1X SB Ultimate).
Habe mir erstmal vor lauter Verzweiflung die Sicherheitssoftware von MS gezogen.
Mein erster Eindruck  von ESET war positiv (bis auf die Aktualisierung). 
Gleich nach der Installation von Eset den Hinweis bekommen, dass ein Sicherheitsupdate von MS fehlt (Win 7 war frisch installiert). Wie kann das sein?
Das nenne ich Service.

MfG utacat


----------



## superman (17. November 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert das ganze leider nicht, obwohl ich die Konfiguration importiert habe bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: "Update der Signaturdatenbank fehlgeschlagen". Name oder Passwort falsch.


----------



## sven3611 (19. November 2009)

schliesse mich superman an, hat bis gestern funktioniert und seit heute nachmitag habe ich auch liezenz fehler


----------



## utacat (19. November 2009)

Bei mir seit gestern das gleiche Spiel.
Habs nun deinstalliert und ein anderes Vierenprogramm runtergeladen.
Hatte erst  Windows Defender in Verdacht, da der Hinweis kam, dass das Betreiben von beiden zu Problemen führen kann. Nur deeinstallieren von Defender hab ich mich nicht getraut.
Wäre schön , wenn einer von den Mods sich der Sache mal annehmen würde.

MfG utacat


----------



## Knuffi (19. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich dachte schon ich wäre alleine mit dem Problem das die Meldung kommt falsche Lizenzdaten.
Aber wie ich sehe haben andere hier auch das Problem das die Lizenzdaten nicht mehr gehen.
Hoffe die Mods können uns mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. November 2009)

Hi,

Eset hat mir eben Probleme mit den Updates gemeldet, seit 2 Tagen können Updates nicht mehr geladen werden. Sie arbeiten an dem Problem.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Knuffi (20. November 2009)

Hallo

@PCGH_Marco

Danke für die Info :9
Heisst also danach sollten die Lizenzdaten wieder gehen?

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. November 2009)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Heisst also danach sollten die Lizenzdaten wieder gehen?



Ich hoffe, dass Eset spätestens am Montag eine Lösung hat.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Knuffi (20. November 2009)

Hallo Marco

Danke das ihr euch gleich darum gekümmert habt 

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## PCGH_Marco (23. November 2009)

Hallo,

Updates funktionieren wieder. Bitte entschuldigt das kleine Problem. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## utacat (23. November 2009)

Danke Marco
Werde es morgen nochmals versuchen und dann berichten, ob es funktioniert.

MfG utacat


----------



## utacat (24. November 2009)

Wie versprochen mein Feedback.
Hat alles gut geklappt und das Update ist auf dem neuesten Stand.

MfG utacat


----------

